# Hunting frozen ground



## Choclab (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey guys, I have a question concerning hunting with silhouette decoys on frozen ground. We are coming to ND in late October and are concerned about the fields being frozen since 80% of our decoys are silhouettes and getting them in the ground can be a trick. I've heard of spiking holes, drilling holes, etc. We have about 100 decoys along with about 60 shells. Any advice?

Thanks


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

spiking works well. You can make your own very easly.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

The spike works great. You can either use a small one with the assistance of a hammer or make one approx 3 or 4 feet long, put a handle about 8 inches off the bottom so you can put your foot on it for easy ground penetration. Also some guys uses battery operated drills. Good Luck!!


----------



## Choclab (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks guys! Never thought of the long stake with the foot peg - good idea.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

I use the pole with foot hole and spike. Other guys have used a battery operated drill with success, the extension cord gets a little long on elec drills. oke: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

Choclab,

Head to Fleet Farm the sell Plastic Fence post that are about 4 feet long and have a steel spike in the bottom with the foot pegs already on them. I use one of those they cost $1.69 each. I have two of them but have never broke one yet and they work awesome. one guy making holes and another following right behind putting in the stakes. :wink:


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

I usually bring along the cordless drill and just charge it back up when we get back from the field. A 3/4" wood bit does a good job. :2cents:


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

We use the 1/4" fiberglass motion stakes sometimes and if the ground is frozen more than an inch or so I bring the DeWalt cordless and a 5/16" masonry bit. It pops a hole in frozen ground in the blink of an eye. The trick is to not take your eye off it reaching for the stake because its hard to find it again in the dark.


----------

